# approx 4 tonnes of fantastic quality topsoil free for uplift (Glasgow)



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey

I bought about 120 Tonnes of very good top soil for my back garden after a large excavation and have around 4-5 tonnes spare...if anyone wants it feel free to PM me and come get as much as u need.

Any small donations would be appreciated which I will put towards the money im raising for a charity in Peru but its not necessary by any means. 
(Or since its DW...any services of detailing! would be appreciated! lol!)

Needs to be taken ASAP since I want to get my turf down.

People have come with cars and buckets, or put down the back seats of your car, get some polethene and a sheet and pile on top of that..up 2 u.

07886257136

Cheers


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Kind offer and I wish I could take you up on some of it.
You don't have a Triumph Spitfire in your drive by any chance?


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey there...umm nope no triumph on my driveway mate...celica GT though yes!lol

Soil still up for grabs for free for whoever wants some! )


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

Bump...still available... Take it for nothing. Just needs to be gone by Monday


----------

